# Moving to Abu Dhabi Reem Island. Need reviews



## Neelofar (Jul 14, 2021)

Please help select a good building in Reem Island or anywhere near the Khalifa University. I have to move next month and there is very little time. I don't have any clue about Abu Dhabi.


----------

